# heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

i know alot of people have been saying that you cant intercool a neuspeed charger because the charger is apart of the intake manifold
well here`s how to do it:
basically a divider needs to be installed in the intake manifold and a inlet and oulet ports need to be added then you can use whatever intercooler you want air/air or air/water depending on what type of intercooler you use and wether you have a machine shop or welding shop do the work to the manifold or if your skilled with tig welding you could do it ...if you know how to weld and you can get a good used saab/porsche/vw/volvo intercooler you could have the whole thing completed in a weekend for less than 300 bucks









[Modified by joeZX6, 6:44 PM 4-28-2002]


[Modified by joeZX6, 6:47 PM 4-28-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

Yes, I suggested this back on page 14 or so of our High Altitude thread, but I am not taking the chance of ruining the charger to do this. My idea was to mod the lower intake manifold but there is too much crap in the way. Plus, I am running a business and going to school full time which equates to no free time.


----------



## XTC (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

joeZX6, I like your diagram. I wonder when somebody will have the balls to do it the right way.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (XTC)*

if you ax me, the kind of person that gets the NS charger isnt the kind of person to fabricate a popsicle birdfeeder, let alone an intercooling setup.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

speed, check the NS group buy in the 2.0 forum.


----------



## LysholmG60 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]if you ax me, the kind of person that gets the NS charger isnt the kind of person to fabricate a popsicle birdfeeder, let alone an intercooling setup.







[HR][/HR]​nice quote, not sure i totally agree with it but it sure is damn funny


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (LysholmG60)*

i think thats a good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

how much boost can a ns supercharger make anyway, to consider the need of intercooling? and if the boost is low you'll be loosing velocity flow


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (stevelangford)*

should be good for 12 psi, the chargers are pretty reliable and even though the max rev listed is only 16,000 rpm there is a comfortable safty margin....i would say you would really see the benifits at about 8psi ....... and i think with basic bolt ons and proper tuning wether a custom chip or sds 12psi (intercooled) you should be able to put 180 to the wheels

the trick here isnt the intercooler ...thats relatively easy ..... its the tuning of the engine is where it starts to get tricky...... isnt that right speed?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

that picture has been in my head for a while and when im through with other projects and get bored i'll get out my hack-saw but until then??? that is the design i was hoping neuspeed would try and it will probably run 1000.00 anyway but like you said there will be some tuning issues.i have the 12 psi thats the easy part.







and speed none of this is brain surgery all it takes is green backs


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:05 AM 4-29-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

you dragged me in...

guys, i get the impression you are counting on just putting on the smaller 10psi pully, maybe some h2o injection, MAYBE lowering compression, and counting that on being properly tuned.
I can assure you that this reasoning is dead wrong. For the SAME EXACT reasons why you see everyone with a turbo kit always "tuning" and working on thier kits, you will now have all the SAME problems. Not all the water in the world, or not the BEST intercooler in the world(if any of you get one) will make that setup run well.
Bottom line, You need fuel and spark timing. Don't count on the chip neuspeed made for 5psi to work at 10psi and have it run as well as it does. It just ain't going to happen.
Call me a hater, and jealous and whatnot, but this is your "I told you so " warning.

Is it possible to get this setup to run well?? I have no doubts about that. BUT do you really want me to go into the economic argument about this setup??? Nothing against roots blowers(personally I dont like them), its just that the Neuspeed Kit has a WAY too high initial investment cost to make any of this "upgrading" even a viable choice. Keep in mind why ALL of you even chose to get the Neuspeed kit in the first place! Want me to remind you??


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

just passing through, but would it be possible to do something like this:


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

The blower Neuspeed uses is going to be much like my setup. Eaton M62 blower. I realized that intercooling was going to be a bitch, and I am going to do a sidewinder setup, returning the boost to the throttle body. I have seen the 2.0 bay a lot lately, and I think that you guys could save an assload of money finding a cheap blower, running it to an intercooler, returning to your throttle body or the back of your IM (which is where my throttle body is), and buying an Apex'i S-AFC with some high flow injectors. The amount of fabrication is minimal, just need to figure out how to mount the charger, and have pipes bent at an exhaust shop. I'd love to try it, I may get my chance on my buddy's '97 Jetta.
Primo
By the way, with the fabbed intake manifold....do you guys worry that the air distribution in the cylinders may be unequal?


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (SMOKE2000)*

primos-tell me about your m62 setup ...what is it going on?
smoke-that ic is better than nothing but very prone to heat soak

for all of you non believers i have some pics of this front mount setup installed on a car







....... hmmm now do you guys really want to see them?????




























i dont know if i should post them......hmmmm









[Modified by joeZX6, 1:06 PM 4-29-2002]


[Modified by joeZX6, 1:24 PM 4-29-2002]


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

Post that pic. !!!! NOW !!!!







j/k man. 
OK let us see what you got there...


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (inovillo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Post that pic. !!!! NOW !!!!







j/k man. 
OK let us see what you got there...







[HR][/HR]​you dont really want to see them do you?>?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Post that pic. !!!! NOW !!!!







j/k man. 
OK let us see what you got there...








you dont really want to see them do you?>?







[HR][/HR]​ohhh come on !!!!!







stop the tease


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]primos-tell me about your m62 setup ...what is it going on?
smoke-that ic is better than nothing but very prone to heat soak

for all of you non believers i have some pics of this front mount setup installed on a car







....... hmmm now do you guys really want to see them?????




























i dont know if i should post them......hmmmm









[Modified by joeZX6, 1:06 PM 4-29-2002]

[Modified by joeZX6, 1:24 PM 4-29-2002][HR][/HR]​
Non believers? Why? Air-Water or Air-Air are very doable. Explain to me why anyone wouldn't believe you? With a modified IM, and a LOT of piping, I am a believer in anything. I wouldn't believe it if its done with the 5 PSI chip.
Primo


----------



## Primos90Sport (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (SMOKE2000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just passing through, but would it be possible to do something like this:







[HR][/HR]​
Not with the Neuspeed. It is built into an intake manifold, correct? Only way that'd be possible would be to obtain 1) the neuspeed blower separate from the intake manifold, 2) an air-air core good enough to comp. for all that heat, and 3) a power bulge in the hood....that wouldn't fit.
I say just go custom!!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (Primos90Sport)*

ok here it is, not a vw but a honda with a jackson racing charger............keep in mind that these chargers are setup alot like the neuspeed charger if they can do it so can we


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (Primos90Sport)*

i think it will work quite well


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

I am quite confident that that will work, but... Lets see you fabricate it. 
Speed, your thought that those who own a neuspeed charger can't make a popsicle house is dead wrong. If you want me to show you some of the tooling I have done for my plastics company in the past year let me know. 
I have always liked an SI....

Can someone show me some sites where I can check out air / water intercoolers?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (2kjettaguy)*

Ok, I've been thinking about this some more. I have a CNC mill and lathe. I could make the flanges easily and use some aluminum piping to create a barrel. My only problem would be welding it. I can weld steel, but I've never tried aluminum and don't want to mess it up. I am done with school soon, so maybe a project is in order...
That is when i am not making molds for injection...
A few questions then:
What size barrels and pipe? 
Should the bottom of the lower intake manifold with the fuel injectors be used, or a new one fabricated?


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (2kjettaguy)*

the bottom part shouldnt be used because all the runners being seperate from each other.......the easiest thing would be to use the top part of the manifold with 2inch piping


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

i havent been able to sleep since this post


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*









There you have it boys and girls!! The proof that it can be done. I can't believe the lenght of tubing used. On the Neuspeed, the lenght should be greatly reduced due to the fact that the intake manifold is in front and not in the back like the jackson racing. How much do you think that guy is losing in boost??
I don't think it should cost that much to do. Like it was said, cut and weld is pretty much it. find a used intercooler: front mount or side mounted as you wish and voila!!!! Neuspeed supercharger intercooled








So who is going to be the one to attempt this!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

the guy that owns the car says he is losing about 2psi of boost (wich is normal when adding a intercooler to any forced induction aplication) he is also using a monsterous frount mount intercooler(the bumper hides most of it)......but it feells much better, he says it pulls much harder now ....and it holds strong all the way to 7800 rpms(remember its a honda)










[Modified by joeZX6, 1:47 AM 5-7-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

how much boost is he pushing overall??? hey by the way I watched your little movie of your car and it's sick !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but one thing though, you never seem to really push the car from what I saw!!! I don't know


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (16v)*

she can move, but she aint pretty....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by joeZX6, 1:18 PM 5-7-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

buying an intercooler and some piping is no big deal,even the risk it may not work well if i can find someone competent to cut the charger to fit the dividing plate to seperate the in and out im game.the charger will have to be cut in half and weld in the divider,then welded back together.the in and out holes should not be much trouble.anyone in the midwest area have the skill to do this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the hot out will be on the left and the cooled in on the right .the oil cap will be somewhat in the way of the in pipe if you want the air to come in at the furthest distance from the intake runners. 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:51 AM 5-7-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

cool Nortave!! why don't you try it after you install your 5sp trans. what do you have to lose. It's pretty simple. Just make sure the guy who makes the mod is up to the task and good with welding. 
Put a big front mount and your problems of cooling would be over. I know you already have aquamist. Maybe you could combine both







putting the nozzle just after the intercooler . Man that would be some mega cooling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








so how is your new ignition coil going?? Do you feel any improvement??


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

well i am looking into putting something together if i can get some help from someone that knows what they are doing.probably not going to make a big investment on an intercooler till it all fits and works.the msd let me open the gap up to .040 and feels stronger it seemed to missfire beyond .032 before the ignition upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

hey, make the divider out of cardboard, and see what fits. then it can be fabbed out of aluminum, and then with the car drilled/tapped/welded.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well i am looking into putting something together if i can get some help from someone that knows what they are doing.probably not going to make a big investment on an intercooler till it all fits and works.the msd let me open the gap up to .040 and feels stronger it seemed to missfire beyond .032 before the ignition upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​well that's good !! I hope you find someone good enough







by the way what is the coil you have?? msd >>??? what is the model?? you only have the coil right??
Is it hard to install??


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

i have the msd sci ignition and the blaster coil an adapter is also needed on the mk3 going from a 3 wire to 2 wire coil.dunno on mk4's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey, make the divider out of cardboard, and see what fits. then it can be fabbed out of aluminum, and then with the car drilled/tapped/welded.[HR][/HR]​a great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

this will definitely be a measure twice cut once project.there are a couple pics around of the inside of the charger.deciding where to cut it is the issue,will welding a plate say 2''to 3''inches after the rotor with a 2'' oulet hole on the side create stess on the rotor.since the air flow was going the width of the manifold and being blown against a plate now.and will the 2'' inlet have enough room from the side to flow before it splits into the four runners remember the charger splits to 4 runners before the the lower intake so you only have about 8'' to work with.a dsm intercooler would probably be the easiest to try this with at least on the mk3 running both in and out on the right side and there is plenty of room for like a mid size cooler,after the intake gets routed differently. i have a starion cooler on the way once isee how it will all line up i will make a decision weather i want to roll the bones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 1:58 AM 5-10-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
.deciding where to cut it is the issue,will welding a plate say 2''to 3''inches after the rotor with a 2'' oulet hole on the side create stess on the rotor.[HR][/HR]​This is a good question which I don't know. maybe joezx6 knows more about this issue. Maybe you should ask neuspeed or Magnusen about it.

quote:[HR][/HR] i have a starion cooler on the way once isee how it will all line up i will make a decision weather i want to roll the bones.[HR][/HR]​so your going to do a front mount setup if you do this right?? Is the satrion intercooler like LBS's front intercooler?? If so, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you if you have the balls to do it.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

I think it should work pretty good!!! Don't worry about it. Look at these pictures of the charger.








I think the chamber is big enough to put a divider and will work just fine.
I think the lower part is big enough to feed the runners. Think of it like a modified front intake manifold like on spooled_2lt's car. It should work number 1 if the modifications are done well.
here is the picture with the modifications.








Another thing , where would you put the vaccum nipple for the FPR???
It shouldn't matter in which chamber it would feed?? would it??








I think on the mk4's, the way the valve cover is made, it's pretty flat on passenger side. it would be quite easy. On the other hand, mk3's have that PCV breather valve on the passenger side that is blocking the way. You would have to relocate it.
[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:03 PM 5-10-2002]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 12:05 PM 5-10-2002]


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

as far as cutting the charger for the divider plate i was concerned about it staying aligned but i figure the safest way would be cut a slot across top and bottom about 1/8'' short of going through the sides.weld the top and bottom then go back and cut out the 1/8'' section you left on the sides and weld them .this will ensure it stays aligned i wouldnt want it to crack in two while im driving down the road







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

yes your right about that!! better to cut a slot so it stays inline. it's also easier to weld. Make sure the aluminium divider is thick and Tig welded all around so there is no leak of air going in the other chamber.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

looks like it will work.'
the nipple for the FPR is NO BIG DEAL AT ALL!!!!!
dont think for 1 second that if you were to do this mod, that the nipple would be a problem. Thats like saying that you decided not to go through with the mod because you could not find your favorite flavor of Jello.
(orange)


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]looks like it will work.'
the nipple for the FPR is NO BIG DEAL AT ALL!!!!!
dont think for 1 second that if you were to do this mod, that the nipple would be a problem. Thats like saying that you decided not to go through with the mod because you could not find your favorite flavor of Jello.
(orange)[HR][/HR]​
haahhahahahahahahaha!!!!! true that speed!!!!!!!1


----------



## wishIwasVR6 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

Why won't neuspeed look into developing an intercooler for there charger?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (wishIwasVR6)*

they have and it wasnt cost effective but i dont think they want to cut the charger in pieces trying to cool the charge.the people who have realized 5-7 psi isnt going to cut it for them will be the ones taking the chances.i have heard pros and cons on this idea.unfortunately the folks that know the most about this particular charger dont want you to cut it in pieces.i have questions like how much additional pressure does it take to push the air through the pipes and intercooler and how much more heat will that create.remember the cooled air is getting pushed back in to the hot manifold.that is why one of my ideas is to actually seperate the upper and lower.picture a aluminum box fitted in the section with a double divider 1/4 inch apart drilled all the way around with 1/8 holes to keep the intake charge cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Nortave don't worry about it. i don't think it would affect that much. The air travels pretty fast, especially at the boost you're pushing. The air would not have time to get hot in my opinion. you won't see a difference i think. you could always set up your water injection just after the intercooler with the small nozzle ( 0.4mm) setup to come up at about 10 psi.







This way you're sure the air will get cooled!!







Icy cold I should say. but won't be necessary I think. 
It's not worth in IMO to have 2 seperated parts. leave it one piece so it's tougher.
Your running the risk to have more problems with 2 seperated parts.




[Modified by vento 95 GL, 9:03 PM 5-10-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
It's not worth in IMO to have 2 seperated parts. leave it one piece so it's tougher.
Your running the risk to have more problems with 2 seperated parts.
[Modified by vento 95 GL, 9:03 PM 5-10-2002][HR][/HR]​agreed.....this is going to be a reletively simple mod when you think about it ...no need to make it complicated....starion intercooler will be perfect


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

ttt


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

bumpeta!!!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

ive been thinking about this........and....if anyone wants to try this i can have it done for next to nothing i would just need someone to send me their charger...i dont even own a 2 liter so its not going to do me any good but my courosity has gotten the better of me.....so if anyone wants to be a test animal let me know......ive designed my own intercooled eaton supercharger setup for my corrado so this would be a piece of cake


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

hahahaahha!!! nice joe!! so Nortave2.0 do you have the balls to step up to the plate?? just kidding man


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

i still havent got the intercooler should have it by the end of the week.then the end tanks will need modified it still has the starion in and out pipes on it,then i have to figure out where and how to mount it,get pipes bent to line up.order connectors.it wont do any good to modify the charger till i get everything else done first.my car will be down early next month with the trans so i figure that will be the soonest i would do anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

Man I can't wait to see the end result of this mod. This is what I call modding by the way







you will be the first to be intercooled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How exclusive is that.
And if you get good results which I think you would if you get the air/fuel ratio right, you can send a nice email to Neuspeed with the results to show them how it's done







eheheheh


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 4:16 PM 5-13-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And if you get good results which I think you would if you get the air/fuel ratio right, you can send a nice email to Neuspeed with the results to show them how it's done







eheheheh[HR][/HR]​i doubt if they even care.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

I get the same feeling Speed. I mean, yeh it will be tight if this works but without having the intercooler in the initial design I can tell this concept is of no interest to Neuspeed.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (2kjettaguy)*

well I totally agree about what your saying. I'm sure they won't give a damn, but it's just to prove them wrong when they said it wasn't possible or too expensive to do this. 
anyways i don't give a damn either


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

i wonder how they would feel if one of their distributors fabbed together a supercharger kit with the neuspeed charger and sold it for 2999------wholesale cost is like 2000 bucks so that leaves 800 bucks for piping and the intercooler and they would still make 200 bucks.....


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

this supercharger is already not that efficent. putting a wall for the air to ram into isnt the best. I'm sure that it will work fine, and its worth a shot I GUESS, but to me, if your willing to do all this, why even get jeuspeed's kit in the first place??????


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this supercharger is already not that efficent. putting a wall for the air to ram into isnt the best. I'm sure that it will work fine, and its worth a shot I GUESS, but to me, if your willing to do all this, why even get jeuspeed's kit in the first place??????[HR][/HR]​yeah I understand your thinking speed because most people buy the kit so they don't need to tune or stuff like that. There's always people wanting more out of something that is already good. It's like saying why modify a Porsche or ferrari when it's already good and perfect. you know what i mean?? 
It's good that some people modify it so we can see the real potencial of this thing.
I know it's not cost effective, but they already have the charger so it doesn't cost anything to try out. If it works , i don't see any reason why it would not, it would be a plus for them and satisfaction.
What you said about the air hitting directly the plate which isn't good got me thinking. It would be a lot better with the plate placed with an angle like at 45 degrees so the air doesn't directly hit the plate .
Like this: 










[Modified by vento 95 GL, 9:54 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

looks good...now go do-it-to-it


[Modified by joeZX6, 8:01 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

if i actually had this charger, i would firgure out something nice.
fortunatley, i dont have this problem!
but as i told some dude thats local, if he drops off this charger, i'd hack it up.
i hate the nespeed charger, but i like hacking!


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

those be some big ass pipes coming out of that charger.unfortunately the manifold cant accomidate a large pipe the hieght isnt there that was why ithought about putting a larger box in there to to fit like a 3 inch exit pipe so the air isnt thrashing in the charger.then reduce it to 2 inches after the first connection.the box would be the width of the charger and about 6 1/2 inches long 3 1/2 inches in hieght with an opening on the top and bottom the same as the inside diameter of the charger,with a divider in the middle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif speed you will get your chance to hack i just hope you have the mindset to outdoo neuspeed and make a faster car.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]those be some big ass pipes coming out of that charger.unfortunately the manifold cant accomidate a large pipe the hieght isnt there that was why ithought about putting a larger box in there 
[HR][/HR]​hehehehehe!! man that is just a sketch. I think 2 inch diameter is enough for the outlet and inlet. I don't think it would be wise to fabricate a new box and weld it to the charger. that is too much work in my opinion. You want to keep things as simple as possible or else it's not worth it. It would be better keep the charger as it is and upgrade your aquamist to the 2c and leave it like that.
As for a guy capable of doing the little mod, I would trust speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








He is one hell of a guy and knows what he's doing. 
Another thing, if you need more fuel, instead of buying that adjustable fpr at 200$, I would have bought an eic injector controler of some sort which isn't that more expensive. you spent the money for the fpr and #24 injectors when you could have left the stock injection and put the injector controller for almost the same amount of money. you also have a lot more potencial with the eic. you can add exactly the amount of fuel you need. putting one injector for each runner in the lower manifold is the best.




[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:56 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

1.billyT is making like 450 whp using a off the shelf apr chip and a extra injector controller so i think that might be the way to go ....as far as the boost tubes go...im using 2.25in. boost tubes on my 16psi eaton m62 charger so 2inch pipes on this charger will be perfect


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

have any of you seen a starion fmic on an mk3 where was it mounted and what needs cut. just wondering if the in and out pipes from the intercooler have to be relocated they come out the top of the end tanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the size is 23x8x3 its the 14 row from an 89 supposedly better.unfortunately everyone i know with a fmic hasnt seen the light and drive hondas










[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 12:37 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

yeah, ive seen it done.
there is a guy in the mk3 forum that has a 1.8T in a Jetta. He used a starion intercooler I THINK.
I know turbodub originally had a starion cooler. Don't sweat it.
If you get the intercooler, i can weld it up so it has inlet and outlet on opposite sides at school for free.
I'll be a student during the summer time.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

gracias http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

as far as fueling maybe i would have done it different but i am hoping im through with that part.i should have plenty fuel available the 24# injectors are hardly working to keep up with current demands.i have the fpr @38 psi any lower and the car wont idle and is capable of 5 bar which is like 80 psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

so nortave when do you think your going to do this?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

here you go Nortave!!!! The car that speed refers to is Jason a.ka. Lost boy scout.
he has a starion intercooler with 1.8 turbo.
here are some pictures of it to give you an idea.
You will have to trim your bumper for sure.

























enjoy and hope you start very soon!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

As you can see in the pics the end tanks of the intercooler were left untouched . that's why it sits so forward in the bumper. 
By doing some custom end tanks with the outlets coming out straight from the sides, i don't think you would have to trim too much of the bumper if at all. 
That intercooler is pretty slim so should fit ok.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

ttt


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

i wont be able to do this till beginning of next month the soonest may not be till the middle of the month it depends on cash and if speed is serious about doing this.i need the trans swapped first.i am hoping to order the trans next week.


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As you can see in the pics the end tanks of the intercooler were left untouched . that's why it sits so forward in the bumper. 
By doing some custom end tanks with the outlets coming out straight from the sides, i don't think you would have to trim too much of the bumper if at all. 
That intercooler is pretty slim so should fit ok.[HR][/HR]​actually, jasons i/c is highly modded
im him for a better pic with the bumper off
ive seen the pic, and theres some frankenstein action going on under there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (Boost Inside)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
actually, jasons i/c is highly modded
im him for a better pic with the bumper off
ive seen the pic, and theres some frankenstein action going on under there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​hahahaha!!! oh yeah now I remember he modified his also. I forgot about that.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

seeing that speed or joe havent released this in a bolt on kit yet it will take some time.i instant messaged jason hopefully he has some pics with the bumper off to see where the mounting points are and if and where the in and out pipes are relocated to.even though both pipes for the charger will have to be routed straight up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i want to get an idea how many connectors i'll need to order .the starion intercooler came today some bent fins but not to bad of shape still has the original 1 7/8 pipes on it.and it is the 14 row from an 89 suppose to be pretty efficient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 2:01 AM 5-17-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

the only oem ic more efficient then the starion`s is the ic from a porsche 944 turbo


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

i looked for a porsche 944 ic but there was a guy in tampa buying them up.im going to see what needs cut out of the bumper today and see where the pipes will need to be routed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

4 sure im serious about doing this. i need to talk to you and find out exactly what you want done.
and we can work out a good price.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

updates?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

i still dont even have the intercooler modified been busy looking for a slc without loosing a testicle


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

if you haven't seen, ive been getting lots of practise welding aluminum. Here is a shot of my stock intake manifold chopped off and welded to a plate:








let me know when your ready.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

nice work, to be honest your love for neuspeed does make me a little leary


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

It is just amazing how many people said they were getting the Neuspeed charger for reliability and just a little extra power. When in reality they all knew they were just a little too scared to play with turbo. Now you guys are totaly re-designing the enginering behind this supercharger, what the hell happened to "I got this charger for its reliability." Like speed already said, you guys may pull this off, and it may actually work pretty well with little pressure drop. But if you think you can just pop on a smaller pully and a larger FPR or lower CR and run the NS chip then you guys are going to run into a lot of troubles, especially on an AEG. I know because i have been trying to sort out my turbo problems for a while now ever since i blew my #3 cyclindar. Rebuilding your engine is a bitch if you do it yourself. Especially when you have all this downtime waiting for parts or tools. Also, say i owned a NS SC and i was debating doing this. I would say fuk a sandwich plate. I woul cut the charger in that barrel area, give it a 45 degree wall with a round exit for a pipe. The rest of the charger(where it splits into 4 runners) would now be nothing more then a paper weight. It woukd go through an FMIC and to a custom plenum (aka lower intake manifold). This would make changing plugs and injectors pretty damn easy.










[Modified by GTI RB, 4:40 PM 6-5-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (GTI RB)*

save it man.
ive already tried that.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]save it man.
ive already tried that.[HR][/HR]​::sighs::, when will people learn.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (GTI RB)*

quote:[HR][/HR]save it man.
ive already tried that.
::sighs::, when will people learn.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

nothing is ever easy, i have the intercooler mounted had the bumper off to cut like three times,its too close to the radiator on the left to cut on the car. broke a foglight and now i have to figure out how the piping on this will run.then take it back off for the pipes to be welded on the end tanks.the car pictured above makes it look easy you should see it behind the bumper cover you would say hell no.i have pics of the starion install on that car he had custom endtanks made that take on the shape of the bumper.at least its started dont have any idea when it will be completed.and i got a new money pit a 92 corrado slc so everything is moving slow


[Modified by NORTAVE2.0, 5:23 PM 6-14-2002]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

welcome to the corrado family......why not a g60?


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (joeZX6)*

the bad part is i bought the corrado to be my dependable car


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (NORTAVE2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the bad part is i bought the corrado to be my dependable car







[HR][/HR]​haha thats funny


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: heres how to intercool a neuspeed charger (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nortave don't worry about it. i don't think it would affect that much. The air travels pretty fast, especially at the boost you're pushing. The air would not have time to get hot in my opinion. you won't see a difference i think. [HR][/HR]​The air gets hot when it's compressed. More compression = hotter air.


----------

